# Exhaust Manifold Stud... problem



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Is it bad for an exhaust manifold stud to come out of the head? I was taking off my header and when I put on the stock manifold, i gently started tightening a nut and it felt like it was spinning in place. Next thing I find is a bolt that's covered in aluminum on the threads. 

What does this mean? I've got a ATK Remanufactured engine. Is this a weak head? Could the place that installed my motor have tightened the manifold on way too tight?? I made sure that the nuts were on snug when I had the header installed but not tight-extra tight.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the hole is stripped. you can fix it with helicoil and lock tite. the problems keep rising huh?

BTW anytime you're working with AL you have to be careful not to strip anything... steel stud and aluminum is bad combo.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

James said:


> *the hole is stripped. you can fix it with helicoil and lock tite. the problems keep rising huh?
> 
> BTW anytime you're working with AL you have to be careful not to strip anything... steel stud and aluminum is bad combo. *


Okay, should I just leave it like that and send in the engine to ATK for warranty? How could it have gotten stripped? All I know is it was very snug when I took off the stock manifold to put on the header then it was about 2 weeks after that that I took off header and put on the stock manifold back on (Friday night).

Thanks


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it's very easy to strip something like that. like previously said your turning steel against aluminum. one metal is a lot harder than the other. if you turn it too tight the aluminum will always loose first.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

In the future, how should I tighten the nuts? I don't have a torque wrench. Should it just be slightly tightened?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dho said:


> *In the future, how should I tighten the nuts? I don't have a torque wrench. Should it just be slightly tightened? *


get a torque wrench. you can't go by feel. their not to expensive.


----------

